# Has Kai Greene ever said where the scars came from?



## BettySwallocks

As the title says, anybody have a clue? not that it really matters just interested that's all and cant find anything on google about?


----------



## artful_dodger87

Fell down a grapefruit tree hit every brand on the way down.


----------



## mrssalvatore

he used to work on the doors. and participated in street fights i think its from there.


----------



## The L Man

mrssalvatore said:


> he used to work on the doors. and participated in street fights i think its from there.


I thought he never had a job?

Apart from pay2gay and grape fruit fvcking.


----------



## Zola

Haha Did he really **** a watermelon or something once for cash? Someone told me that in the gym.


----------



## Sambuca

Zola said:


> Did he **** a watermelon or something once for cash? Someone told me that in the gym once.


yes he did.

did he also get paid for men to jack off on him?


----------



## Zola

****ing hope not mate


----------



## BettySwallocks

whats all this grape fruit f*cking about? thought the grapefruit tree post was just a racist joke i didnt get?


----------



## BettySwallocks

Sambuca said:


> yes he did.
> 
> did he also get paid for men to jack off on him?


no way, you've got to be talking bollocks?


----------



## Sambuca

google it theres pics and vids lol


----------



## golfgttdi

Ha ha I heard that one of the top pros got paid crazy amount of cash for cpl lads to produce miracle whip as he 'posed' lol

But to be fair it's so crazy it might be true.....but then again maybe not


----------



## zack amin

BettySwallocks said:


> whats all this grape fruit f*cking about? thought the grapefruit tree post was just a racist joke i didnt get?


Lmao


----------



## BettySwallocks

sh1t me he has aswell, i'll never eat grapefruit again.


----------



## resten

BettySwallocks said:


> sh1t me he has aswell, i'll never eat grapefruit again.


I heard the news about bought 7


----------



## mrssalvatore

there is a article on him working on some security and getting into a street fight, it was a while back so i don't have the link to hand

Google

kia greenes scars


----------



## resten

mrssalvatore said:


> there is a article on him working on some security and getting into a street fight, it was a while back so i don't have the link to hand
> 
> Google
> 
> kia greenes scars


So they're not just stretch marks coming up all the way from his ring then?


----------



## mrssalvatore

resten said:


> So they're not just stretch marks coming up all the way from his ring then?


Lol I don't actually know the answer to that one


----------



## resten

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol I don't actually know the answer to that one


B0llocks to being the one who volunteers to find out :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

resten said:


> B0llocks to being the one who volunteers to find out :lol:


Ahaha yea think ill pass on that one too


----------



## Superhorse

Have to admit to clicking a link from another bbing website to the gay4pay videos. Put it this way. It's true.

Gay4pay pretty common over in the US in bbing I'm led to believe. It's the poor mans route to GH.


----------



## lostwars

so what are ppl saying he would do a hour of posing on a link were guys would bang one out or something more sinister, i dont want to google a link were men are pulling lumps outa themselves over kai greene


----------



## lostwars

BettySwallocks said:


> As the title says, anybody have a clue? not that it really matters just interested that's all and cant find anything on google about?


jesus this thread has gone sideways...LOL


----------



## deegan711

Wow I thought this was bull **** that is sooo weird


----------



## TypeR

Why **** a grapefruit of all things!? Some people are so creative


----------



## resten

TypeR said:


> Why **** a grapefruit of all things!? Some people are so creative


Seconded.

Can imagine the juice would sting the ol' urethra a bit


----------



## kingdale

TypeR said:


> Why **** a grapefruit of all things!? Some people are so creative


Got to think out side the box to get the big bucks in gay for pay.


----------



## deegan711

TypeR said:


> Why **** a grapefruit of all things!? Some people are so creative


Was just thinking the same thing really weird unless he chose a grapefruit to make his knob look bigger lol


----------



## Goosh

Well, hats another idol tarnished. First Mercury, now this!


----------



## kingdale

Goosh said:


> Well, hats another idol tarnished. First Mercury, now this!


Wait until you hear about jimmy saville


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Great thread. Lmfao


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Not completely unrelated but there was a weird kid in my year group at school, word went around that he got caught with a banana up his **** and also pleasuring his pet jack Russell, I'm not sure if it was all true but we all believed it..


----------



## Guest

TypeR said:


> Why **** a grapefruit of all things!? Some people are so creative


 He heard something about it increasing the absorption of his Dbol


----------



## Stillers

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Not completely unrelated but there was a weird kid in my year group at school, word went around that he got caught with a banana up his **** and also pleasuring his pet jack Russell, I'm not sure if it was all true but we all believed it..


Haha!

I know someone who jerked off with a milk bottle and got his c0ck stuck from the vacuum. Had to smash it off!


----------



## ryda

What scars?


----------



## resten

kingdale said:


> Got to think out side the box to get the big bucks in gay for pay.


I'd pay to see him hammer through a coconut with it (no ****)


----------



## kingdale

resten said:


> I'd pay to see him hammer through a coconut with it (no ****)


Wonder what he actually gets paid, must be a fair amount.


----------



## resten

kingdale said:


> Wonder what he actually gets paid, must be a fair amount.


Turn up to bodypower with a range of tropical fruits and see what bargains you can grab :lol:


----------



## sensi

kingdale said:


> Wonder what he actually gets paid, must be a fair amount.


Free Grapefruits.


----------



## kingdale

resten said:


> Turn up to bodypower with a range of tropical fruits and see what bargains you can gran :lol:


Yeah hopefully there will be some chubby chasers there or I am wasting my time.


----------



## BettySwallocks

ryda said:


> What scars?


All over his face


----------



## Adz

I have no idea who you are all talking about and I sure as hell aint googling it to find out :no:


----------



## Zola

For someone who talks like a wise old yoda about bodybuilding and to have done these things makes me a bit sad and I cant look at him (or a watermelon) in the same way!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Milky is going to heart broken when he sees this thread!


----------



## [email protected]

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Not completely unrelated but there was a weird kid in my year group at school, word went around that he got caught with a banana up his **** and also pleasuring his pet jack Russell, I'm not sure if it was all true but we all believed it..


Haha there was a boy in my year at school, who got caught shagging a stuffed Garfield toy at the back of the coach when we went on a school trip to Germany. Weirdo!


----------



## resten

[email protected] said:


> Haha there was a boy in my year at school, who got caught shagging a stuffed Garfield toy at the back of the coach when we went on a school trip to Germany. Weirdo!


You promised me you wouldn't tell anyone!


----------



## [email protected]

resten said:


> You promised me you wouldn't tell anyone!


Oops sorry :devil2:


----------



## Gynosaur

videosorbullsh1t :wub:

Great thread.


----------



## Dangerous20

The reason this is the top suggested word to follow Kai Greene is because of this thread I bet!! Lol


----------



## Gynosaur

I just saw pictures. Fvck me, I thought everyone was just joking about :what:


----------



## Love2DL

Seen on another forum some guy took one with him and got it out while getting a photo with Kai.. he was none the wiser but one of the security men seen it and kicked the crap out of him lol


----------



## Lockon

Shame he done it but for $25k good money at the time, but has completely wrecked his dreams and big money endorsements.


----------



## ryda

Seen a vid of him doing a strip in gay club in America at the end of it he puts his dick in some dudes mouth and the puts a towel over the guys head


----------



## Fatstuff

Dangerous20 said:


> View attachment 120748
> 
> 
> The reason this is the top suggested word to follow Kai Greene is because of this thread I bet!! Lol


probably got more to do with the fact that kai greene notoriously sha4gged a grapefruit


----------



## cas

Anyone think he looks like the gay black bloke in big Stan?


----------



## b0t13

i just came on here for advice about getting swollen taking 20g of creatine a day,

the internet is too raw for me, im going back to the library....


----------



## Zola

b0t13 said:


> i just came on here for advice about getting swollen taking 20g of creatine a day,
> 
> the internet is too raw for me, im going back to the library....


Say bye bye to your kidneys if taking 20g a day lol


----------



## b0t13

yea ive cut it down to 18.5g now, im making huge gainz and if i do a PCT of Dbol afterwards i should keep most of them


----------



## thehogester




----------



## Adz

ryda said:


> Seen a vid of him doing a strip in gay club in America at the end of it he puts his dick in some dudes mouth and the puts a towel over the guys head


You watched it to the end?


----------



## kingdale

Adz The Rat said:


> You watched it to the end?


why what happened after that?


----------



## Adz

kingdale said:


> why what happened after that?


I meant why would he watch it that far after the guy started stripping? :confused1:


----------



## Lewy_h




----------



## ryda

Adz The Rat said:


> I meant why would he watch it that far after the guy started stripping? :confused1:


Well he was more or less naked anyway like most Bodybuilders who go on stage


----------



## Milky

where are these " scars "


----------



## resten

Milky said:


> where are these " scars "


Pretty brutal one all down the side of his face


----------



## Sku11fk

resten said:


> Pretty brutal one all down the side of his face


That is brutal, can tell it was slowly done with the intent of looking nasty.


----------



## resten

Sku11fk said:


> That is brutal, can tell it was slowly done with the intent of looking nasty.


There may be more scars if his gay4pay antics have ever involved a cactus


----------



## Sku11fk

resten said:


> There may be more scars if his gay4pay antics have ever involved a cactus


Lol was going to say, obviously he got caught in a fruit n veg shop. How awkward would that be meeting Kai in a veg shop, what would you do and where would you look.


----------



## Milky

Never noticed that you know...


----------



## resten

Sku11fk said:


> Lol was going to say, obviously he got caught in a fruit n veg shop. How awkward would that be meeting Kai in a veg shop, what would you do and where would you look.


You'd be looking in his basket thinking "what's he going to put his penis into next"


----------



## Gynosaur

resten said:


> You'd be looking in his basket thinking "what's he going to put his penis into next"


Resten mate, every one of your comments that I read is fvcking hilarious


----------



## Sku11fk

resten said:


> You'd be looking in his basket thinking "what's he going to put his penis into next"


It would be a tense moment for sure.


----------



## ellisrimmer

I am surprised such a high profile bodybuilder would have sex with a grapefruit.


----------



## kingdale

Adz The Rat said:


> I meant why would he watch it that far after the guy started stripping? :confused1:


Sorry I thought you ment you had watched past that point and had some gossip.


----------



## Shady45

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=buck%2050

Saw that mentioned as a theory when I googled it. Don't know whether that was the case for Kai, but nasty sh1t that is


----------



## Bear2012

I sad to the missus the other day this grapefruit juice had gone off, she replied No its Greenes own blend......now I know, I feel violated!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Good lord I thought these where senseless rumours, the guy clearly needs Jesus!!

any vegetarians?


----------



## Milky

And people wonder why he will never win the Olympia......

There would be a sh*tstorm of publicicty....


----------



## cas

Milky said:


> And people wonder why he will never win the Olympia......
> 
> There would be a sh*tstorm of publicicty....


If that was the case then surely he wouldn't even be on the stage, last year he came in second, and was very close to getting first until Phil just nipped it at the end (lucky sod)

I like to think the judges would give him a fair crack, maybe I am just being nieve though...


----------

